# did not receive the call after 5 days



## elbozo (25 Mar 2016)

my files have been aproved for ''furter processing'' and i they told me that someone will contact me within 5 business day but it didnt happen
they also say if nobody contact you within 10 bussiness day call us back 
 so my question is should i call the recrtuting center and take ''schedule a interview'' or wait for the 10 business days to go by and i will receive a email ?
when you schedule a interview do you have to know the name of the recruiter?


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2016)

elbozo said:
			
		

> my files have been aproved for ''furter processing'' and i they told me that someone will contact me within 5 business day but it didnt happen
> they also say if nobody contact you within 10 bussiness day call us back
> so my question is should i call the recrtuting center and take ''schedule a interview'' or wait for the 10 business days to go by and i will receive a email ?
> when you schedule a interview do you have to know the name of the recruiter?



From Ask a CAF Recruiter,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## elbozo (25 Mar 2016)

and do you have to call for scheduling a interview after the CFat or they give you a date in the email


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2016)

elbozo said:
			
		

> and do you have to call for scheduling a interview after the CFat or they give you a date in the email



Step five: Interview
"Once the results from your aptitude test and medical exam have been finalized, you will be invited for an interview with a military career counsellor."
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100


----------



## DAA (28 Mar 2016)

elbozo said:
			
		

> my files have been aproved for ''furter processing'' and i they told me that someone will contact me within 5 business day but it didnt happen
> they also say if nobody contact you within 10 bussiness day call us back
> so my question is should i call the recrtuting center and take ''schedule a interview'' or wait for the 10 business days to go by and i will receive a email ?
> when you schedule a interview do you have to know the name of the recruiter?



You wait the "10-business days" and if nobody has contacted you (email or phone), then it's your turn to start calling them.


----------



## elbozo (29 Mar 2016)

ok thats what i taught .. sorry for wasting your time


----------



## elbozo (29 Mar 2016)

why do they tell you that they will call you within 5 days if they dont ??


----------



## krimynal (29 Mar 2016)

because some people might get a call , and also to make sure yon don't call the next morning 20 times over trying to get someone to give you a meeting !


----------

